# Lamb ribs



## Medina Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Smoking some lamb ribs for the first time. One will have a blackberry bbq  sauce. The other is  A Mediterranean rub with  parsley, lemon,white wine ,garlic ,red pepper flakes topping.  And I had to fix my tractor . Wish me luck


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Here is the blackberry bbq finished. Not sure if I like it. The better haft loves it


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Finished.  I Ended up enjoying the BlackBerry barbecue sauce and the lamb but I really enjoyed the Mediterranean. With a little bit of North American salsa


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Apr 28, 2019)

Unique! Looks and sounds great! I wouldn't think I'd like the BlackBerry either,  but would definitely try it. The Mediterranean really sounds good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks delicious!!
Al


----------

